# tunc classificatio sua mutata est inter eos quos réquiem invenerunt”



## voltape

_There is a list in the members of a family – first, those who are alive, below, those who have died.  Olga has died today, so an annotation has to be made that she is now among the dead.  The note is:_

_“Olga died on March 4, 2018, so her classification has been changed to those who have found rest”._

_Would it in Latin be:  “Olga mortua est 4 martii 2018 tunc classificatio sua mutata est inter eos quos réquiem invenerunt”     Or maybe:  Olga obiit die 4 martii 2018 ideo…… _

Thank you


----------



## Kevin Beach

Mortua est Olga in die IV Martii anno MMXVIII. Inter requiescentes ergo recordanda.


----------



## bearded

Kevin Beach said:


> in die


Is that ''in'' really necessary?


----------



## Glenfarclas

voltape said:


> so an annotation has to be made



Who's making the annotation? Why would you have a "classification system" for members of your family? Does this take place in the real world, or is it science fiction or fantasy? 

Without knowing something about the context it's difficult to be sure how to advise you.


----------



## Kevin Beach

bearded said:


> Is that ''in'' really necessary?


Maybe I'm getting more vulgar than classical. I based it on "in die illa tremenda" in the "Dies irae".


----------



## bearded

Kevin Beach said:


> Maybe I'm getting more vulgar than classical. I based it on "in die illa tremenda" in the "Dies irae".


As a matter of fact, in classical Latin there would be no ''in''  - to my knowledge. You are getting a bit 'late-Latin', but except for that ''in'' I like your version in #2 very much.


----------



## Glenfarclas

Kevin Beach said:


> Maybe I'm getting more vulgar than classical. I based it on "in die illa tremenda" in the "Dies irae".



For what it's worth, that's the _Libera Me_, not _Dies Irae_. Anyway, I sense something of a difference in that situation: one isn't simply naming the date on which one wants to be saved, but saying something closer to "in _the context of_ that terrible day."

I confess I don't know whether mediaeval usage had _in_ when a date was simply being cited. To my knowledge the Romance languages don't, which tends to militate against it.


----------



## radagasty

Glenfarclas said:


> I confess I don't know whether mediaeval usage had _in_ when a date was simply being cited.



There is no uniform 'mediæval usage', but the use of _in _here was not uncommon, even in such a phrase as _in hoc _(_hac_)_ die_. This usage seems (to me) to predominate especially in rubrical Latin, e.g., _in festo septem dolorum Beatæ Mariæ Virginis _or _in die ante vigiliam nativitatis D. N. J. C._


----------

